
Microsoft Dell deal would restore PC makers' confidence - iProject
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/02/02/microsoft_dell_end_of_uncertainty/
======
pedalpete
This is all a bunch of smoke. Microsoft already has an interest in it's
partners succeeding in sales.

They already deal with the confidentiality of products in development from
partners. They're as much on the hook with confidentiality agreements after
investing in Dell as before.

Let's not forget, Microsoft was a large investor in Apple as well, but that
didn't mean they're was any conflict of interest in that case, or was there?

